
Ask HN: What could you do when you have a good idea but no one's getting it? - Protostome
Hi all,
I work in a company composed mostly of scientist with background in biology (PhDs and MSc), while I&#x27;m a computer scientist doing a lot of dev and some data science.<p>Recently I had an idea that hopefully could increase the throughput of one of our experiments 10-100 folds, using some ML procedure.<p>I&#x27;ve made several IPython notebook style simulations of the experiments, showing that it indeed works , even when a relatively large  degree of noise (to what is expected from the &#x27;real&#x27; experiment) is introduced into the system.<p>To validate it in-vivo, I need a small budget and another experimental scientist. However, none of them really &#x27;get it&#x27;. Even though I have an in-silico POC that the method is noise-proof and at least worth a shot, they were reluctant to to try it (and subsequently, the senior management who rely on their opinion mostly dismissed it).<p>I talked with a few friends of mine who also have CS background and they share my enthusiasm once I described that idea.<p>Technically, I&#x27;m not allowed to share any of my work, so I can&#x27;t really share an opinion of someone from the outside.
I&#x27;m really frustrated and thinking about sharing this idea online anonymously, so that at least other people and can benefit from that. What do you guys think?
======
MrQuincle
Maybe they won't like that there is a blackbox added to their experimental
procedures of which the only one who has the key is you.

I would suggest to address the trust level at your work environment.
Especially, if this speed up is important to you in feeling valued in your
work.

~~~
Protostome
Thanks for the advice!

I doubt there's a trust issue in this case, since they rely on many of my
analyses and use multiple tools I have created for the wet lab experiments

------
brudgers
For this company at this time the business case is not convincing. Find
another idea. Maybe collaborate harder as it is developed by talking to
potential users first. Find out what _their_ problems are according to them.

"You know what your problem is?" is sometimes not the best way to pitch an
idea to coworkers.

Good luck.

